# How was your car inspection process?



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

and was there a cost and if so how much?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> and was there a cost and if so how much?


Mine may or may not have been done from my living room....


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Mine may or may not have been done from my living room....


How did you get your car into your living room?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> How did you get your car into your living room?


How does Gibbs get the boats out of his basement?


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> How does Gibbs get the boats out of his basement?


I'd really, really like to know that too.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> and was there a cost and if so how much?


Painless and free. Thank you Uber for that at least. I am a MD resident and the inspection was done in VA where it's a lot LESS cumbersome as in my home state. First year it was a lil under 20 mins. This year it was over an hour because of the day and the time and I failed at first for windshield wiper blades and 4 missing lug nuts, one each tire. Shopped in the area for all items, went back and was charged think $1 for the pass sticker. That return took about 10 mins. So I'm good til Jan next year.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm thinking there is no car inspection in my area. I applied yesterday submitted DL, insurance and reg and it says I'm ready to roll.


----------



## lpxmitchell (Apr 1, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> I'm thinking there is no car inspection in my area. I applied yesterday submitted DL, insurance and reg and it says I'm ready to roll.


same here


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Maybe if you're still with Uber in a year, or whatever your state's requirement is, you'll get that lovely notification... IF it is still required by then.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Once for a personal car I kept a lugnut off, but the wheel had 5 so 4 is fine, my tire guy told me it was stripped so if I put the lug nut on I won't be able to remove it.


----------



## Logan Brown (Apr 6, 2017)

Does uber have a strict policy on window tinting? My car has 15% on it and I don't want to get kicked off the road because of it.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Logan Brown said:


> Does uber have a strict policy on window tinting? My car has 15% on it and I don't want to get kicked off the road because of it.


I'm guessing they don't care and it depends on what your local area or state rules are.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/3d79oi


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/3d79oi
 NJ answer they have strict window tint laws


----------



## Texasdriver2017 (Apr 7, 2017)

I can't find anything on the internet about inspection sites and when I signed up no one said the next step was to get my car inspected so I guess since others didn't have to get theirs inspected I don't either.

All I need to do is get a headlight replaced and I'm good to go (and clean out my car and get internet on my phone). And what about insurance? The company pays for that right? They should if they take 50% of your earnings.


----------



## Titanium Uber (Mar 5, 2017)

[QUOTE And what about insurance? The company pays for that right? They should if they take 50% of your earnings.[/QUOTE] That's hilarious.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Wheel locks are a pain in the [email protected]@



Texasdriver2017 said:


> I can't find anything on the internet about inspection sites and when I signed up no one said the next step was to get my car inspected so I guess since others didn't have to get theirs inspected I don't either.
> 
> All I need to do is get a headlight replaced and I'm good to go (and clean out my car and get internet on my phone). And what about insurance? The company pays for that right? They should if they take 50% of your earnings.


Uber barely pays you much less pays for anything other than the inspections as far as I know. Insurance is all yours no matter where you live and drive for Uber as far as I know.


----------



## Texasdriver2017 (Apr 7, 2017)

Oh, well that's aweful! 50% is a big cut....if all they're providing is the name and a little technology. I have a business....I crochet, spin, knit, make quilts and I would not dare pay someone 50% just for the use of their name and their app.

And then you have to buy gas and insurance.....???? man, someones making some dough off this one.


----------



## Frank Anytek (Apr 8, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> I'm thinking there is no car inspection in my area. I applied yesterday submitted DL, insurance and reg and it says I'm ready to roll.


sounds good...



Titanium Uber said:


> [QUOTE And what about insurance? The company pays for that right? They should if they take 50% of your earnings.


 That's hilarious. [/QUOTE]
*Who do you think you are?*

　　The bus was crowded, and as one more man tried to get on, the passengers wouldn't let him aboard.

　　"It is too crowded, "they shouted." who do you think you are?"

"I am the driver." he said.

Do you laugh after reading? Move to next part.

Believe it or not, I want to give a Anytek Car DVR to that driver as a gift.

Because it's* hot sales *on geekdigger.com !!!

*A3 is only 45USD!!!*(low stock)

More Models like A100+, B60GPS... Are waiting for you on *geekdigger.com*

If you are interested in that, do not hesitate to contact me-Frank for discount.

Skype: frank.xie9

Email: [email protected]

Whatsapp/wechat: +8613713443658


----------



## chonguito (Apr 9, 2017)

I would like to know if I need a video camera to pass inspection in New York City to drive uber


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Logan Brown said:


> Does uber have a strict policy on window tinting? My car has 15% on it and I don't want to get kicked off the road because of it.


Lol.

Even the GOVERNMENT doesn't follow tint rules.

My XL is ex-govt and has illegal and clearly aftermarket tint, courtesy of the government
My Select has illegal stock front window tint, courtesy of BMW North America


----------

